# Error: desviación del reloj

## perimori

Buenas

De repente me han aparecido unas series de mensajes al compilar el kernel. A ver si alguien puede decirme donde está el problema...

```
c3po linux # make menuconfig

make[1]: Warning: File `/usr/include/sys/types.h' has modification time 7,2e+05 s in the future

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/split-include

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/docproc

make[1]: atención: Se ha detectado una desviación en el reloj. La construcción podría estar incompleta.

make[1]: Warning: File `/usr/include/ctype.h' has modification time 7,2e+05 s in the future

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/conf.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/mconf.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/mconf

make[2]: Warning: File `/usr/include/sys/types.h' has modification time 7,2e+05 s in the future

  HOSTCC  scripts/lxdialog/checklist.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/lxdialog/inputbox.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/lxdialog/lxdialog.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/lxdialog/menubox.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/lxdialog/msgbox.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/lxdialog/textbox.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/lxdialog/util.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/lxdialog/yesno.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/lxdialog/lxdialog

make[2]: atención: Se ha detectado una desviación en el reloj. La construcción podría estar incompleta.

scripts/kconfig/mconf arch/i386/Kconfig

#

# using defaults found in arch/i386/defconfig

#

arch/i386/defconfig:129: trying to assign nonexistent symbol PM_DISK

arch/i386/defconfig:176: trying to assign nonexistent symbol PCI_USE_VECTOR

arch/i386/defconfig:252: trying to assign nonexistent symbol BLK_DEV_CARMEL

arch/i386/defconfig:273: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IDE_TASKFILE_IO

arch/i386/defconfig:292: trying to assign nonexistent symbol BLK_DEV_ADMA

arch/i386/defconfig:365: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SCSI_MEGARAID

arch/i386/defconfig:406: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SCSI_QLA6322

arch/i386/defconfig:569: trying to assign nonexistent symbol NET_FASTROUTE

arch/i386/defconfig:570: trying to assign nonexistent symbol NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL

arch/i386/defconfig:776: trying to assign nonexistent symbol QIC02_TAPE

arch/i386/defconfig:1060: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_TIGL

arch/i386/defconfig:1247: trying to assign nonexistent symbol X86_STD_RESOURCES

Your kernel configuration changes were NOT saved.

make[1]: atención: Se ha detectado una desviación en el reloj. La construcción podría estar incompleta.

```

----------

## migs

Hola,

Yo tuve el mismo problema. Lo que pasa es que seguramente instalaste los fuentes del kernel o compilaste el kernel antes de ajustar tu reloj. Asegurate de que en este momento tu reloj este bien ajustado... y puedes seguir la info de este thread para corregir tus archivos.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-231710-highlight-clock+skew.html

en mi caso los únicos archivos que tenían mal la fecha eran los de las fuentes del kernel asi que el siguiente comando corrigio el problema (como root obviamente):

```

cd /usr/src/linux

find . | xargs touch 

```

El comando touch actualiza las fechas de los archivos que le pasas, es importante que corras este comando solo sobre estos archivos ya que correrlo en otros puede dañar a tu gentoo.

Salu2

----------

